# Psalm 119



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

What a delight it is to read, study, sing and meditate upon Psalm 119. May we join with the psalmist in saying unto God, "Make thy face to shine upon thy servant; and teach me thy statutes" (v. 135).


----------



## blhowes (Jan 1, 2005)

Psa 119:105 Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 1, 2005)

Psa 119:9 Wherewithal shall a young man cleanse his way? by taking heed thereto according to thy word.
Psa 119:11 Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee.

Great weaponry for the War.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

Inspirig guys!

Thanks


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh, how I WISH I loved Your Law like that guy does!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Oh, how I WISH I loved Your Law like that guy does!



One step of faith at a time, Meg.


----------



## Redeemed (Jan 7, 2005)

Psalm 119:130 The entrance of thy words giveth light; it giveth understanding unto the simple.


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2005)

Psalm 119:15 I will meditate on Your precepts, And contemplate Your ways.
Psalm 119:16 I will delight myself in Your statutes; I will not forget Your word.
Psalm 119:17 Deal bountifully with Your servant, That I may live and keep Your word.
Psalm 119:18 Open my eyes, that I may see Wondrous things from Your law.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 7, 2005)

For edifying reading:
Calvin's Sermons on Psalm 119 at CVBBS
Thomas Manton on Psalm 119 (3 vol.) at CVBBS


----------



## Shane (Jan 7, 2005)

I downloaded the Esword bible software and use it quite regularly. www.esword.net.

On the sight you can get "The Treasury of David" by CH Spurgeon which deals only with Davids Psalms.

Thought you might be interested.


----------



## Redeemed (Jan 11, 2005)

Psalm 119:57-60

57 Thou art my portion, O LORD: I have said that I would keep thy words. 

58 I intreated thy favour F339 with my whole heart: be merciful unto me according to thy word. 

59 I thought on my ways, and turned my feet unto thy testimonies. 

60 I made haste, and delayed not to keep thy commandments.


----------



## MurrayA (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the posts on Psa.119!

It has often occurred to me that Psa.119 has an important apologetic role, as well as a devotional one. In defence of a high doctrine of Scripture we often cite 2 Tim.3:16; 2 Peter 1:21; Jesus' use of Scripture; the formulae of citation in the NT; etc. But given that Psa.119 is speaking about the written Word of God, as readily discerned from the terms used ("statutes", "testimonies" and so on), the author clearly has the highest possible view of Scripture.

Hence I would issue the following challenge to the religious liberal, or advocate of any kind of "partial inspiration":
Read sincerely, carefully, prayerfuly the entire psalm, and see if your view of the Word matches that of the psalmist. See if you do not obtain the same kind of blessing as does the psalmist in meditating over every word and line. 

"The unfolding of Your words gives light;
It gives understanding to the simple." Psa.119:130

And this one for those who tell us that strict adherence to the Scriptures is some kind of enslavement:
"So I will keep your Law continually, forever and ever.
And I will walk at liberty, for I seek Your precepts." Psa.119:44-45

[Edited on 22-3-2006 by MurrayA]


----------



## bened (Mar 21, 2006)

*And for you preacher/Sunday School teacher-types...*



> _Originally posted by Shane_
> I downloaded the Esword bible software and use it quite regularly. www.esword.net.
> 
> On the sight you can get "The Treasury of David" by CH Spurgeon which deals only with Davids Psalms.
> ...



Also, don't forget about brother. Gill. Exegetically, I've also found Barnes to be helpful. Both available via Esword.

I have both Logos silver edition w/sundry additions and Bibleworks 7 but am, nonetheless, impressed w/Esword. Would count it as the best free bible software to be had (online bible included - became inflexible, cumbersome). If you have a high-speed connection, you can download and install an impressive digital library quickly and easily.

BTW, others that've helped me as I've been preaching through each stanza of Ps. 119 on Sun. nights include: Boice's commentary (excellent) and Chas Bridges (has stood the test of time). 

In addition, John Phillips, though not reformed by any stretch, definitely gives grist for the mill for outlining. See also a conservative, fundamentalist preacher's site (a certain "pastor Gregory" - though not "Joel Gregory" formerly of FBC Dallas) at http://www.byronbible.org/study/psalm119/ 

I've found Phillips and Gregory helpful in getting the wheels turning when trying to shape a given passage homiletically.

Hope this helps somebody. Lord knows I need all the help I can get.:bigsmile:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Oh, how I WISH I loved Your Law like that guy does!



You already DO, Meg.....you are clothed in Christ's righteousness....so God the Father looks at you and sees Christ!

!!!

 

2 Corinthians 5:20-22 

Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God. 

Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MurrayA_
> And this one for those who tell us that strict adherence to the Scriptures is some kind of enslavement:
> "So I will keep your Law continually, forever and ever.
> And I will walk at liberty, for I seek Your precepts." Psa.119:44-45
> [Edited on 22-3-2006 by MurrayA]



 Of course obeying the Law is no enslavement. David was a regenerate/justified sinner --- because of that, he (and all who trust in Christ) had the ability to love and keep God's Law - not meritoriously, but out of gratitude; not perfectly, but justified because he looked forward to Christ, who did keep God's Law perfectly.

Robin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

From Spurgeon's _Treasury of David_ re: Psalm 119:



> Eulogium. In Matthew Henry's "Account of the Life and Death of his father, Philip Henry," he says: "Once, pressing the study of the Scriptures, he advised us to take a verse of this Psalm every morning to meditate upon, and so go over the Psalm twice in the year; and that, saith he, will bring you to be in love with all the rest of the Scriptures." He often said, "All grace grows as love to the word of God grows."


----------



## bookslover (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> I downloaded the Esword bible software and use it quite regularly. www.esword.net.
> 
> On the sight you can get "The Treasury of David" by CH Spurgeon which deals only with Davids Psalms.
> ...



Spurgeon's great work deals with all 150 psalms, not just the 73 authored by David - unless I'm misunderstanding you.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 12, 2006)

How do we know that it was David who wrote Psa. 119? I have heard otherwise but I'm sure there's some kind of internal evidence?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> How do we know that it was David who wrote Psa. 119? I have heard otherwise but I'm sure there's some kind of internal evidence?



We _don't_ know that David wrote Psalm 119. It was a commonplace in previous generations to just sort of assume that David wrote all the psalms except those that bear the names of others. I take the more conservative (and more obvious) approach - the 73 that are assigned to David are by him; the ones assigned to other writers are by them; and the anonymous ones are anonymous. Keeps things simple that way!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 6, 2007)

crhoades said:


> For edifying reading:
> Calvin's Sermons on Psalm 119 at CVBBS
> Thomas Manton on Psalm 119 (3 vol.) at CVBBS



Some of Thomas Manton's sermons on Psalm 119 are online here.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> What a delight it is to read, study, sing and meditate upon Psalm 119. May we join with the psalmist in saying unto God, "Make thy face to shine upon thy servant; and teach me thy statutes" (v. 135).



I have what I think is an interesting post up at my blog on Psalm 119, based on what I taught in our adult Sunday School class this morning.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

Charles Bridges' Exposition of Psalm 119


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2007)

Edmund Calamy the Elder, _The Godly Man's Ark_ (re Psalm 119.92):



> This psalm, out of which my text is taken, exceeds all the other psalms, not only in length but in excellency, so far (in the judgment of Ambrose) as the light of the sun excels the light of the moon. As the book of Psalms is styled by Luther, "An epitome of the Bible, or a little Bible," so this psalm may fitly be called an epitome of the book of Psalms. It was written (as is thought) by David in the days of his banishment under Saul, but so penned, that the words thereof suit the condition of all saints. It is a public storehouse of heavenly doctrines, distributing fit and convenient instructions to all the people of God, and therefore should be in no less account with those who are spiritually alive, than is the sun, air, and fire, with those who are naturally alive. It is divided into twenty-two sections, according to the Hebrew alphabet, and therefore fitly called, "A holy alphabet for Zion's scholars," and the ABC's of godliness. Sixtus Sensius calls it, "An alphabetical poem." The Jews are said to teach it to their little children the first thing they learn, and therein they take a very right course, both in regard of the heavenly matter, and plain style fitted for all capacities. The chief scope of it is to set out the glorious excellencies of the law of God. There is not a verse (except one only, say some learned men, in print, but are therein deceived, but I may truly say, except the 122d and the 90th verses) in this long psalm, wherein there is not mention made of the law of God, under the name of law, or statutes, or precepts, or testimonies, or commandments, or ordinances, or word, or promises, or ways, or judgments, or name, or righteousness, or truth.


----------

